

Alan Turing foresaw machines’ potential to mimic brains - pwthornton
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/feature/id/341450/title/A_Mind_from_Math

======
bediger4000
At least Turing had some small evidence for his beliefs. I've always been a
bit taken aback by claims for developing "atomic theory" by the ancient Greek
Democritus (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democritus>). Since Democritus was
going totally on guesswork, how can you credit him with starting a theory like
that?

